# living costs in Algarve



## Austsyd

Hi, we (family consisting of wife and 2 toddlers 4 & 6) are considering moving from Australia to Algarve for a 2-5 year period and was hoping someone could let us know how much it wold cost per month to live comfortably, excluding rental/mortgage, and kids schooling. tks


----------



## In 2 bikes

Austsyd said:


> Hi, we (family consisting of wife and 2 toddlers 4 & 6) are considering moving from Australia to Algarve for a 2-5 year period and was hoping someone could let us know how much it wold cost per month to live comfortably, excluding rental/mortgage, and kids schooling. tks



check out this link....

Cost of Living Comparison Between Sydney, Australia And Algarve, Portugal


----------



## kingrulzuk

Algarve is way cheaper than Sydney. It all depends on how much you will be earning end of the month. If you have a job then good make a move you will love it.


----------



## Austsyd

Thanks. Seems much cheaper which we expected. We are just trying to ascertain how much of a monthly income you would need to earn to live a comfortable life in the Algarve with 2 small kids. We assume 30,000 euros per year would be the right figure?????, excluding rental or mortgage and kids schooling.

We have income from Sydney which we hope will cover us in the Algarve. 

We are also looking at buying a villa in Algarve and have obtained the utility costs on average for the villa we are looking at which worked out to be 8,500 euros per year. This leaves us 21,500 euros per year for all other living expense, car, BUT excluding kids schooling. Would that be enough?

thanks


----------



## Austsyd

Thanks . We have an income from back home, and have assumed 8,500 euors per year in utility costs to run a villa we are hoping to buy, leaving us 21,500 euros for general living expenses. Would that be enough to have a comfortable life with a wife and 2 kids under 6 years or age? Thanks


----------



## kingrulzuk

It all depends on where in algarve you are going to buy the villa?
if you dont mind me asking why only algarve?


----------



## Austsyd

Hi, we like being close to the beach, and living a much more relaxed life style. We have been to Portugal some 8 years ago and travelled around, and found the Algarve to be best suited to living a good life. My wife loved Lisbon, and so do I, but living and working all our lives so far in Sydney, we feel its time for a sea change. We plan to base ourselves in the Algarve and travel around Portugal and Europe for the next 2-5 years. English school are very expensive around 9,000 Euros per child, and we have 2 ! Our kids don't speak Portuguese at all so, I guess we have no other options.


----------



## siobhanwf

One thing you don`t mention AUSTSYD is what nationality you are. Have you taken visas into consideration? If you are not planning to stay long term have you thought of long term renting?


----------



## Austsyd

Hi, I have and expired Portuguese passport which I can easily renew as my parents are Portuguese, but left Portugal some 50 years ago. As for renting, we wish to purchase and perhaps renovate the interiors...... gives us something to do.


----------



## escapesa

Hey Austsyd. When you looking at moving? We are in the process of making the move from South Africa, also with a 4 year old and 6 year old. Good luck!


----------



## Austsyd

Hi, we are looking at moving in 2 years, in fact we are arriving in Portugal in 3 weeks to inspect a property to purchase. What part of Portugal are you guys looking at moving to?


----------



## quelfesgirl

Your kids are 4 and 6 years old, they will pick up Portuguese in no time. Check out CBR in Olhao, great Portuguese private school that my daughter has attended since she was 6, but they do pre-school. they will speak English to the children as well as Portuguese. remember kids are like sponges they pick things up really easy. FYI we pay 500 euros a month for schooling, but I think its about 400 euros for the younger kids and they give you a discount if you have more than one.


----------



## Austsyd

Thanks for that. Will certainly check it out. How big are the classes?


----------



## siobhanwf

This link might help with all questions

Abertas inscrições para o Ano Letivo 2014/2015! - Uncategorised - Colégio Bernardette Romeira - Ensino Privado no Algarve


----------



## Austsyd

Thank you


----------



## ASL2014

Dear Austsyd,
Please do your children a favour by letting them and yourselves really experience Portugal. Let them go to local schools, integrate with the locals, you yourself learn the language, customs etc. Yes, have other expats as friends, but to get a true feel for any country mixing with the locals, learning their ways is more enriching. We have 3 munchkins, they came as young as yours, have many foreign and local friends from all levels of soceity, they all speak 3 languages, they understand a few more as they have dutch, french and german friends. We have been here for 11 years, so enough time to make many friends of many cultures. Not to mention many portuguese friends. You would also save alot if your children went to local schools. Also be savvy about buying here now as there are many great deals to be made. If possible, rent first and then when you know exectly where you would like to stay, buy. many people have regretted buying too quickly. Anyway, I wish you all the luck in your adventure and god bless.


----------



## 2ctdiamond

If you would like your children to learn Portuguese I would advise putting them into a Portuguese state school where they will learn very quickly and be given extra help if needed. Then arrange some extra tuition for the other subjects. Most Portuguese kids have extra tuition anyway. Also , if you are staying for a limited period I would advise renting as you may find it difficult to sell your house when you want to go back to Australia. House here don't usually sell quickly. Better to keep a place in Australia and rent that out and use some of the rental income to rent here. Certainly wish I had done that!!


----------



## Austsyd

ASL2014 said:


> Dear Austsyd,
> Please do your children a favour by letting them and yourselves really experience Portugal. Let them go to local schools, integrate with the locals, you yourself learn the language, customs etc. Yes, have other expats as friends, but to get a true feel for any country mixing with the locals, learning their ways is more enriching. We have 3 munchkins, they came as young as yours, have many foreign and local friends from all levels of soceity, they all speak 3 languages, they understand a few more as they have dutch, french and german friends. We have been here for 11 years, so enough time to make many friends of many cultures. Not to mention many portuguese friends. You would also save alot if your children went to local schools. Also be savvy about buying here now as there are many great deals to be made. If possible, rent first and then when you know exectly where you would like to stay, buy. many people have regretted buying too quickly. Anyway, I wish you all the luck in your adventure and god bless.


Thanks for that. I tend to agree with you about placing the kids at a local Portuguese school. This is an area of debate between my wife and I, as she believes that they may struggle with English when we return back to Australia. I tend to think the opposite. Any idea on the top local Portuguese schools max 30min drive from Albufeira east or west? Thanks in advance


----------



## Austsyd

2ctdiamond said:


> If you would like your children to learn Portuguese I would advise putting them into a Portuguese state school where they will learn very quickly and be given extra help if needed. Then arrange some extra tuition for the other subjects. Most Portuguese kids have extra tuition anyway. Also , if you are staying for a limited period I would advise renting as you may find it difficult to sell your house when you want to go back to Australia. House here don't usually sell quickly. Better to keep a place in Australia and rent that out and use some of the rental income to rent here. Certainly wish I had done that!!


Thanks. Its certainly worth considering. We have booked visits to two of the English schools in mid March and will certainly also visit 2 local state schools. Any idea on which state schools are ranked high and have great facilities and extra tuition?

Thanks


----------



## quelfesgirl

Austsyd said:


> Thanks for that. Will certainly check it out. How big are the classes?


My daughters class is only 10, but max is 25


----------



## Austsyd

Thanks


----------



## 2ctdiamond

Austsyd said:


> Thanks. Its certainly worth considering. We have booked visits to two of the English schools in mid March and will certainly also visit 2 local state schools. Any idea on which state schools are ranked high and have great facilities and extra tuition?
> 
> Thanks


Don´t really know Albufeira but there are some really good state schools in Lagos . If you decide to come this way let me know and I´ll send you the school names. The extra tuition tends to be provided externally and there are some great services which operate more like homework clubs where the children do school work but there are teachers there to help when needed. Or they will provide one to one support. Nearly all the school kids speak English and are generally very helpful to English speakers. The way to ensure your children don´t struggle with English is to ensure that they speak English at home. My friend is a language teacher. She is Portuguese but lived in the US for 10 years where her daughter was born. In the home the daughter spoke Portuguese and at school she spoke English. Now she is perfectly bi-lingual and you wouldn´t know which is her favoured language when she speaks. Children who are raised bi-ligually also do better in other subjects in school that mono-lingual children owing to the áreas of the brain used in language training. You will be giving your children a great start in lifeif you raise them bi-lingually


----------



## Austsyd

Hi, could anyone provide some guidance on how much a full time housekeeper will cost in the Algarve. We have 2 kids under 7 years of age and looking at a 4 bed house. Thanks


----------

